# Key Post: Mosquitoes



## cullenswood (27 Jul 2004)

Anyone know any good pre-emptive actions that you can take to reduce the amount of mosquito bites you get when on holiers.   We are going to Spain next week and my Mrs usually gets bitten alive (sometimes with very bad swelling), me however, I never get touched!!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (27 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes*

Allegedy Vitamin B tablets taken regularly before you go are supposed to make you less attractive to mosquitos. Have tried it and still got bitten. Some people say eating lots of garlic helps too .. again I can't say I found this to work either

Only thing I found work is strong insect repellent (stuff with DEET in it) .. but unless you're going to somewhere with Malaria it's prob not worth using this stuff as it isn't very good for you and it's very smelly.

Covering up between dawn & dusk (esp your ankles) is good advice though again not necessarily that practical on holidays in a warm climate. Getting one of those plug in to the wall repellents might be a good idea too


----------



## guest (27 Jul 2004)

*mosquitoes*

If you are in the Dun Laoghaire area it is worth calling in to the Tropical Medicine Centre on Northumberland Ave. - they have lots of repellants etc.  It might sound a bit drastic but it is preferable to having a holiday spoiled by bites.  Do keep hotel/apartment windows/doors closed, do either spray or burn repellent in the room when you are going out; do cover up at night and it is worth spraying repellant on exposed area to keep the mosquitoes at bay.


----------



## decembersally (27 Jul 2004)

*mossies*

I heard from a friend that by taking clarityn (anti-histamine) tablets before you go, helps prevent u getting bitten. Haven't tried it myself yet but will be giving it a go before I go on hols.


----------



## soy (27 Jul 2004)

*mossies*

Things that attract mossies....

High blood suger
Dark things (clothes, poorly lit areas)
Dusk, Dawn
perfumes, aftershaves
Exposed skin (ankles especially)


If you take steps to address these and you still have problems, then you need to look at pharmacutical tactics


----------



## potblack (27 Jul 2004)

*Mossies*

Avon "Skin so softly" although not designed for this purpose has been proved to be very effective. Just back from Scotland which is renowned for the nasties, where they swear by it for midges etc. They even sell it in garages and local shops. Lavander is also used.


----------



## cullenswood (27 Jul 2004)

*Re: Mossies*

Thanks PotBlack,

Any idea where I'd get this Avon "Skin so softly" in Ireland.   Is is available in local chemists?


----------



## sueellen (28 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes*

www.avon.com - skin-so-soft bug guard

As far as I'm aware Avon is not available in shops, only by catalogue or on-line.


----------



## c1aro (28 Jul 2004)

*Re: Mosquitoes*

Last year I travelled to the US (Yosemite) and used a natural product with lemongrass in it.  Let me just say that this did nothing to deter the wee beasties from sampling Irish blood.

This year I was at the same location and travelled well armed: Piriton (anti-histamine) and Boots mossie repellant with Deet.

I took the Piriton one day before my trip and continued to use it while there and for one day after.  
The spray was incredibly strong (so much so that it was impossible to breath while applying it and therefore, I may not have covered all exposed areas).  I did get one or two bites and one on my cheek, but none reacted as they had last year (like balloons full of pus).  This is due to the Piriton.  It doesn't stop them from biting you, it just lessens the allergic reaction to the bite.
My chemist did also recommend the B6 tablets but I didn't take them.  I reckon if I had I would have had every angle covered.
Another tip, though not very glamorous, is I covered up from dusk onwards, long trousers and long sleeves.  
I suppose you could look at it this way, be unglamorous for the few hours at night versus being unglamorous for the whole holiday with bites the size of eggs all over.
Best of luck!!!!


----------



## cobalt (28 Jul 2004)

*insect bites*



> _EvilDoctor K said:_ Only thing I found work is strong insect repellent (stuff with DEET in it) .. but unless you're going to somewhere with Malaria it's prob not worth using this stuff as it isn't very good for you and it's very smelly.


 Unfortunately, malaria isn't the only disease transmitted by biting insects, as yesterday's report on Irish tourists who contracted the West Nile Virus in Portugal this month shows. (However, the risk of WNV is comparatively low - see the [broken link removed] for further info/advice.)


----------



## Murt10 (29 Jul 2004)

*mosquitoes*

I was abroad earlier this year. Usually I come out in lumps when I'm bitten which I invariably am.

This year either I wasn't bitten or if I was I had no reaction to the bites.

In the evening I used a mossie spray I bought in Boots. I also took one Zirtek tablet each day. I'm told that these were only available on prescription until recently but are now available over the counter in a pharmacy. They cost just over €5 for 30 tablets and you take one a day starting a day or so before you leave.

Enjoy the break


Murt


----------



## Dr Moriarty (29 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes*

I'll vouch for the Zirtek tablets, too. I don't usually suffer much from the mozzies — being a foul-breathed smoker!   — but my wife does, and she found them very good. Whatever about in Ireland, you can get them over the counter no problem in France and Spain.


----------



## sueellen (29 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes*

"They cost just over €5 for 30 tablets"

Where did you get 30 Zirtek tablets for €5? :eek  They're normally €5/€6 for 10.  They're one of the stronger hayfever tablets and are therefore more expensive.  Its normally something like Piriton that's 30 for €5 or less.


----------



## Murt10 (30 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes*

Yes Sueellen your right. 

I went down to the chemist and checked. The €5 pack on display behind the counter only contains 7 tablets. 

I got mine on prescription and there was a 30 day supply
in the box


Murt


----------



## sueellen (30 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes*

Pity that.  There's 2 of them here using them at different times and it sure adds up.


----------



## cullenswood (30 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes & rubbing alcohol*

Anyone know where I could get rubbing alcohol?

I tried in my local chemist down the country and they don't have it, but will be in the Dublin area over the weekend.

This is supposed to be excellent for repelling mosquitoes


----------



## rainyday (30 Jul 2004)

*Re: mosquitoes & rubbing alcohol*



> Anyone know where I could get rubbing alcohol? ...This is supposed to be excellent for repelling mosquitoes


I find it hard to get the little buggers to hold still long enough to rub the alcohol onto them?


----------



## kiernaa4 (3 Aug 2004)

*mosquitoes & rubbing alcohol*

Just back form Thailand found that the best things for mosquitoes were drinking tonic water and eating foods with garlic and chillies! Tiger balm which I bought in Bangkok was brilliant for the itching I think it's available in Boots chemist and would also try there for the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## whistler (23 May 2007)

Since the last post on this was nearly 3 years ago, has anything new come to the market?

Living in hope!


----------



## setemupjoe (23 May 2007)

Bought 100% DEET pump spray bottles in the states (12 yrs ago )when i was heading to south America ,Venezuelan,columbian jungles ,found it great ,easy to apply to joints ,face etc a U.S military guy advised me to use it .


----------



## Roscommon (23 May 2007)

Going to campsite in the south of France.  Mosquitoes are a real problem as campsite is set in a wooded area (Sequoia Park, Marennes).  We are travelling with our two daughters aged 5 and 2.  Any of these mosquitoes deterents safe for children?  We have no air-con. so we will have to have windows open if it really hot and windows do not have nets.


----------



## setemupjoe (23 May 2007)

wouldnt use DEET on kids . Not sure if there has been studies since on its affects on adults but i had no side affects used it for 8 weeks.


----------



## Red (23 May 2007)

Bought a zapper in Dublin airport for mosquito bites. Contains quartz to give an electirc charge which neutralises the bite. No more itchy lumps...


----------



## whistler (23 May 2007)

Red said:


> Bought a zapper in Dublin airport for mosquito bites. Contains quartz to give an electirc charge which neutralises the bite. No more itchy lumps...


 
What is this wonderous 'zapper' you speak of?


----------



## Red (23 May 2007)

Can't remember the name but very effective. It about size of a lipstick. They were selling it in the travel gadget section in duty free


----------



## leafs (23 May 2007)

'Avon, skin so sofly' is used in Canada for the MOOSQUITOES!!


----------



## pingpong (24 May 2007)

The plug-ins with a fresh tablet each night is 100% effective. I'm just back from a mozzie few nights and I bring this with me every time. You can buy it anywhere - airport shops have them. When sitting out in the evening pour out some citronella into a small saucer and thats works too. Or use spray.


----------



## Thirsty (24 May 2007)

O'meara's Camping have mozzie nets, they pack up pretty small and aren't heavy.


----------



## bb12 (24 May 2007)

i second the Avon "Skin so softly"  vote. (green and not the pink bottle) keeps all midges and mosquitoes away. read somewhere that british army recommends it to their soldiers during jungle training.


----------



## Lipstick69 (24 May 2007)

Tonic water (I prefer mine with added gin and lime)


----------



## Vanilla (24 May 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> Tonic water (I prefer mine with added gin and lime)


 
LOL. That's a great tip. Although I though the quinine was anti-malarial rather than deterring the mosquitos?


----------



## Lipstick69 (24 May 2007)

ACtually now that you say it, that's right re the malaria. 

Mind you, I tried it and it worked! And the mozzies loved me before.


----------



## Thirsty (25 May 2007)

> quinine was anti-malarial


so far as I can recall quinine is used to treat rather than prevent.


----------



## Vanilla (25 May 2007)

Kildrought said:


> so far as I can recall quinine is used to treat rather than prevent.


 

Maybe not nowadays but certainly remember my sister taking quinine tablets about 14/15 years ago as a preventative anti-malarial before a safari.

In any case I don't think anyone was seriously suggesting that a G&T would suffice ( although I might be persuaded to do a trial).


----------



## gipimann (25 May 2007)

Vanilla, as one who has been food for mozzies for the past 2 summers in exotic Drogheda, I can be the North-East rep in the trial.....oops, better make sure this doesn't become a medical debate!!  

Seriously though, I found the plug-in repellants quite good though I still got bitten - my bedroom is an attic room which gets unbearably hot if I don't open a window so I can't escape the little biters totally(even if I'm covered up, they bite my face).   I got a mosquito net (similar to those sold by Aldi/Lidl recently), will let you know how I get on with that.


----------



## bradfield (26 May 2007)

bb12 said:


> i second the Avon "Skin so softly" vote. (green and not the pink bottle) keeps all midges and mosquitoes away. read somewhere that british army recommends it to their soldiers during jungle training.


 
Hey!

Can you give me some idea of where I could get the Avon bug guard stuff? I tried the website but the US one does not deliever outside the US and I emailed the UK one but they never emailed me back. Any ideas?

B


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 May 2007)

Hi Bradfield,

Not sure if you have had a look  for a local Avon representative?

The product seems to be advertised .

If you are in Dublin and cannot find a local representative I can send you a PM of someone who sells it.


----------



## redchariot (27 May 2007)

Use a DEET based mozzie repellent (at least 30% - stronger for tropical countries). I know it is smelly but it works brilliantly. I tried some non DEET sprays but they don't work as near as well.

One brand I would recommend is Jungle Formula (white bottle/green label). Can get it in most pharmacies.


----------

